# ACER Aspire R7 (Hybrid) Ultrabook



## kg11sgbg (Sep 29, 2013)

The price of ACER Aspire R7 Ultrabook(Hybrid) is Rs.69,999/-

Any one purchased it?

How is its performance?


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 30, 2013)

Dont buy hybrids just yet they are still in beta stage IMO get a lenovo y510p for the same price if ur a gamer


----------



## shreymittal (Sep 30, 2013)

kkn13 said:


> Dont buy hybrids just yet they are still in beta stage IMO get a lenovo y510p for the same price if ur a gamer



Agreed..
Get Y510


----------



## $hadow (Sep 30, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> The price of ACER Aspire R7 Ultrabook(Hybrid) is Rs.69,999/-
> 
> Any one purchased it?
> 
> How is its performance?



Fill up the questionnaire if you want to buy it and if only performance related is your query so why don't you check out its review but on this price there are many better laptops.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 30, 2013)

I am waiting for the AMD KAVERI APU based Laptop only,which will cost much less than this.
It was just a query.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 2, 2013)

kkn13 said:


> Dont buy hybrids just yet they are still in beta stage IMO get a lenovo y510p for the same price if ur a gamer


I am not a GAMER,so that question could be ignored.
But as per various previews of ACER ASPIRE R7 in YouTube and  other sites,it doesn't seems to be a *beta/prototype* product.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 22, 2013)

A new review at Youtube shows ACER Aspire R7 has upgraded its specs.(hardware),which is an Intel  Core-i7 4500U processor(Haswell),with upgradation upto 12GB of RAM and 1TB HDD or 256GB SSD...

A marvel of technology...a splendid machine...

A dream machine to reckon with,since it's prohibitively costly!!!


----------



## $hadow (Oct 24, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> A new review at Youtube shows ACER Aspire R7 has upgraded its specs.(hardware),which is an Intel  Core-i7 4500U processor(Haswell),with upgradation upto 12GB of RAM and 1TB HDD or 256GB SSD...
> 
> A marvel of technology...a splendid machine...
> 
> A dream machine to reckon with,since it's prohibitively costly!!!



Available in India? 
If yes than the buyer has to think twice or thrice before the purchase since it will surely burn a hole in the pocket.  
But will be looking forward to try to buy it for my younger sister


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 24, 2013)

^Available in Flipkart,but now the price is denoted as: NA(Not Available).Previously it had a price tag of Rs.79k or nearly Rs.80k.
The specs were of the Intel 3rd generation Ivy Bridge series,Intel Core-i5 3***.
Seems,Flipkart is again listing it with an upgrade version of Intel 4th gen. Haswell,and presuming the price to be exceeding Rs.1lakh(or nearer to it) if they(ACER) provide with an Intel Core-i7 4*** series CPU + chipset.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 24, 2013)

Anything around 1 lac I am in for it.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 24, 2013)

^*W*ish* Y*ou *A*ll the* B*est of *L*uck ! Friend...

Keep going.

As per the latest YouTube reviews,the upgraded version has improved a lot by resolving the wifi issues plaguing earlier,comes with a new stylus,improved battery life due to Intel Haswell architecture,and perhaps a Quad-core CPU with 12GB RAM and 1TB HDD(Hybrid) or 256GB SSD according to choice in configuration and availability.

If you have the money,*jump for it*...its worth buying.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 24, 2013)

Well my sister loves such gadgets.  Her birthday is round the corner so it will be a gift from all of the family to her. So I am not going to burn a hole in my pocket


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 24, 2013)

Do check for the Build Quality before buying. I am not a big fan of Acer , when it comes to build Quality.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 24, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Well my sister loves such gadgets.  Her birthday is round the corner so it will be a gift from all of the family to her. So I am not going to burn a hole in my pocket




What is your love + liking in gadgets???
Plain vanilla and simple.

Or any particular brand ???



Rishi. said:


> Do check for the Build Quality before buying. I am not a big fan of Acer , when it comes to build Quality.


As per reviews from YouTube, build quality is quite robust and sturdy.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 25, 2013)

^^The more weird the gadget more intresting it looks.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 25, 2013)

^What is your say regarding the *build quality* of ACER ASPIRE R7?


----------



## $hadow (Oct 25, 2013)

Well I saw the review and the built quality looks close to my dad Samsung series 9 ultra book.  But still will try to look for it locally before buying it since it is still a big amount.


----------

